
Salesforce CEO is telling an odd story about how Microsoft tricked him - jahan
http://www.businessinsider.com/benioff-claims-to-feel-fooled-by-nadella-2016-11
======
burger_moon
I've always wondered why LinkedIn didn't go into CRM to compete with
salesforce since they have all the data on who people are and who works where.
Now with the combination of dynamics the future doesn't look so good for
Salesforce.

It's pretty dirty what happened to Benioff but maybe that's just normal in
those ranks.

